# Short video from today...



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hklKqUsc2KM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
A little hang up at the end..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice... I love little woods holes


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

so do I. some times trail blazing is the best. this is our first ride of the season. a buddy of mine tried it and got hung up also on a pipe.m had to quit recording and run to the rescue with my winch..lol





been on this trail hundreds of times and just found it today...


----------

